# Screw the ratings and raters



## Fuming in Tampa (Apr 3, 2015)

Ever since I started doing Uber Select only rides my rating has been plummeting. I'm a courteous, safe driving, clean car uber select driver yet these people keep giving me bad ratings I don't know if they expect me to roll out the red carpet for them or open the doors for them. Screw that I'm not getting paid enough to do that


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuming in Tampa said:


> Ever since I started doing Uber Select only rides my rating has been plummeting. I'm a courteous, safe driving, clean car uber select driver yet these people keep giving me bad ratings I don't know if they expect me to roll out the red carpet for them or open the doors for them. Screw that I'm not getting paid enough to do that


that's the spirit!!!!


----------



## Fuming in Tampa (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe I should offer BJ's too


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Fuming in Tampa said:


> Ever since I started doing Uber Select only rides my rating has been plummeting. I'm a courteous, safe driving, clean car uber select driver yet these people keep giving me bad ratings I don't know if they expect me to roll out the red carpet for them or open the doors for them. Screw that I'm not getting paid enough to do that


I used to open doors too, but now between the minimum income and unexplainable ratings drops, I just lose my enthusiasm. I feel more like a slave laborer.


----------



## Fuming in Tampa (Apr 3, 2015)

I never opened a door and never will they can kiss my ass and take their ratings and ram it


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Fuming in Tampa said:


> I never opened a door and never will they can kiss my ass and take their ratings and ram it


Maybe they need some water? Just spit in their face


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

You probably have a bad attitude while driving or you're not as good as a driver then you think you are


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuming in Tampa said:


> Ever since I started doing Uber Select only rides my rating has been plummeting. I'm a courteous, safe driving, clean car uber select driver yet these people keep giving me bad ratings I don't know if they expect me to roll out the red carpet for them or open the doors for them. Screw that I'm not getting paid enough to do that


What are you driving? I would think just by the nature of being "Select" you're going to get some pretty entitled passengers who already feel elite and think they deserve more than everyone else - not necessarily opening doors for them, but something. Your passengers are going to have a much higher standard for you than the rest of us (maybe Evian instead of Zephyrhills, lol), even though the pay is not that much more, AND, presumably, your expenses are higher.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuming in Tampa said:


> Maybe I should offer BJ's too


Or accept them, lol


----------

